
Goodbye Foursquare, Hello OpenStreetMap - blendergeek
https://www.openstreetmap.org/user/pzumk/diary/393135
======
dvxvd
Nice. I hope more and more people soon will find out that there are no value
of feeding global and closed commercial structures. These companies are
designed to solve their greedy problems and not to develope human world..

------
danmur
I thought Foursquare disappeared years ago, how bizarre.

~~~
byteshock
These days they sell location data to other companies. Map names, location
based user advertising, and everything in between. Check out their website,
it’s insane the amount of data they collect and have.

